# Black Friday / Cyber Monday



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR Building Supplies is having their first Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale. We are putting up 99% of our store for the industry's lowest prices ever. Now is the time to buy taping towels, trowel, abrasives.............

Huge Savings on Joest, Columbia, North Star, Level 5, Tape Tech, Caman, Better Than Ever, Wallboard, MarshallTown, Kraft, BeroXpert, National Abrasives, Full Circle.............

Remember if you are a customer paying in US Dollars - that's almost another 15% off. All pricing is in Canadian Dollars

Looking for large stocking orders for your shop. Let us quote you on Level Line, NoCoat, Abrasives, Masks..........

www.csrbuilding.ca
www.DrywallDelivery.com

Brad Kennedy
905 761 1002
[email protected]


----------

